# Anyone know a good Lawyer in Granada, Spain?



## JSY (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Hopefully you might be able to recommend a good property lawyer who is situated in Granada, Spain? We are buying near to Orgiva so if you know someone who has worked in that area, that would be great.

We hope to get an english speaking lawyer who makes the effort to visit the property, check all property taxes are in order and water/land permissions are correct.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------

